# Waitress Accused Of Swiping Credit Card Numbers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Customers Paying With Cash Charged For Meals_

*BOSTON -- *If you've eaten at the Ground Round in Salem recently, you might want to pay close attention to your credit card bill.

A waitress there is accused of swiping customers' credit card numbers to support her heroin habit.

Nicole Sekenski, 28, allegedly kept copies of customers' credit card numbers.

When other customers paid with cash, she would allegedly bill the meal to one of those credit cards and pocket the cash.

One customer said she was charged six times for the same dinner.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I work at Smokey Bones in Taunton, and with our POS's, we have to physically swipe the credit card. If it won't swipe because the strip is gone or whatever other reason, we have to get a manager to enter the card number for it. Seems to work pretty good. I've never had a card that I've had to manually enter the card number, but sometimes if you hit a number when you're verifying the info, it'll say that the card has to be physically swiped or a manger has to enter the number. But people will find ways around everything, I'm sure.

One of our bartenders got fired because she was charging people $1 more than the drinks actually cost. Like on a wait on a Friday night, people will go to the bar and get a drink and not have a tab, so she'll say "That's $4.99", when it was really $3.99. She wouldn't have got caught but a person got a drink at the bar, and then a drink at a table, and the drink at the table was $1 less, so she complained...lo and behold the bartender wasn't there the next day.

Another scam someone used was they wouldn't turn in their coupons at the end of the shift. They'd keep them and use them the next shift and get a few bucks here and there. It's stupid because it's only $3 and $4 coupons, but I guess it added up. One girl got fired over it. Now we have to count up our coupons and credit card slips and if our number is different than what the computer tells us, we get written up.

Just stupid stuff because people are too lazy to work for their money or too dumb to get caught!


----------

